# Before and After - March 18-20, 2013



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

So here we have "Before" - Monday, March 18, 2013 in the afternoon

and then we have "After" - Wednesday, March 20, 2013 in the afternoon.

In between, we had at least 35 cms (that's about 13 inches for you south of the 49th parallel). But, it was bright and sunny this afternoon and already starting to melt! Ain't March great!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the before picture.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Amazing how quickly the hardpack melted in the March sun.

I don't envy you guys, that's alot of snow man...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It was really funny, at first they forcasted 30+ cm, then they dropped it down to 20, and the morning of, it was going to be 15cm. Well they should have stuck to their original forcast, it would have been close. The timing of this storm was awful, it only started around 4 am.


----------

